
Java Access Control, Stop the Insanity - mckinney
https://medium.com/@scott_86456/java-access-control-stop-the-insanity-b6420363c3d7
======
mckinney
Quote of the day: "lol the JVM does access security checking at run time, if
global warming was actually a thing it would be responsible for like 50% of it
and method overloading would be responsible for another 20%."

